# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Nocne błyski w oku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
mam następujący problem. Praktycznie od dziecka mam do czynienia z mętami w ciele szklistym.  Najpierw był tylko jeden, za to dość spory w prawym oku (w szczęście dolnym rogu więc nie przeszkadzał. Potem zaczęło przybywać w lewym oku. W ubiegłym roku w ciągu krótkiego okresu (może tydzień) przybyło mi bardzo dużo mętów w prawym oku. Jedne w postaci kropek inne tworzą swego rodzaju pajęczyny. Byłem po tym wysypie o okulisty, nic nie stwierdził a ja jakoś przyzwyczaiłem się. 

Jednak w ostatnim czasie zaniepokoił mnie inna rzecz (nie wiem może miałem już to wcześniej tylko nie zwróciłem uwagi). Mianowicie w nocy w ciemności, gdy przecieram, ewentualnie dotykam mocniej oko zdarza mi się czasem widzieć przez sekundę błyski. Pojawiają się one czasem również przy kaszlu. Natomiast w ciągu dnia mogę oko dotykać, przecierać, kaszleć i nic się nie dzieje.

Czy może to być objaw odklejania siatkówki? Po nowym roku pewnie wybiorę się do okulisty to sprawdzić, ale boje się czy do tego czasu nie oślepnę...

Marcin

----------


## miodownik

Jeśli odklejałaby sie siatkówka to z pewnością obserwowałbyś również pogorszenie widzenia. Jak Cię niepokoją objawy to idź do okulisty, dla własnego spokoju.

----------

